

Ringio is an interactive data pipe written in Go - dullboy
https://github.com/dullgiulio/ringio/releases/tag/v0.2.1

======
perturbation
Hey - I just submitted a pull request for this, but thought I'd give a heads
up here. The README.md has the import path wrong. It should be github.com
instead of github.org.

------
BryanB55
Name is a bit confusing. Ringio is also the name of a virtual phone system/pbx
we use.

~~~
engendered
FWIW, virtually every small project post discussed on HN has a variety of
people arguing that the name conflicts with some other small project. Maybe
projects should be named using UUIDs or something.

~~~
barsonme
Great, we're gonna go from coolname.io to
b0593290-370e-4710-8fba-a6b00cde400d.io

Just imagine trying to keep up with the latest javascript frameworks. "Was
that b0593290-370e-4710-8fba-a6b00cde400d or
b0593290-370e-4710-8fba-a6b00cdd400d?"

------
joshbaptiste
Can anyone explain the actual use case for such a tool?

~~~
vdm
It reminds me of a lightweight Kafka which makes it convenient to use local
cli processes as inputs and outputs.

